# Can you move buildings on third level



## Paradise (Apr 3, 2020)

Theres the ground level, then the second level, then third. Can you move buildings up onto the third level?


----------



## Dewy (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 3, 2020)

Can confirm. My house is on the third level.


----------



## Bambath (Apr 3, 2020)

I haven't tried but I heard the only place you couldn't go or put buildings on is a fourth level. You could technically have a fourth level but couldn't go up there (from what I've heard) or place buildings.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 3, 2020)

I believe so! People have really neat third level designs for their homes and museums and stuff.


----------

